# Wading Down South, Fishing Up North



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

With upper reaches of the country freezing up we're picking up a lot of fresh birds as we head into January. That's keeping the barrels warm and we're striking on fish as the conditions dictate. Fishing has started to go a little flat the last couple of attempts. Capt. Donnie Heath struck quickly on a turnaround after wading wasted deep through Redfish coming off a duck hunt. He lit the Redfish, Drum and Blue Cats coming off a great duck hunt. Capt. Kolten Braun burned a nice Bull Canvasback and heavy straps of mixed Divers after lack luster fishing in the morning. Capt. Braden Proctor is working popping cork/shrimp and Down South Lures over area shell beds today with guests from Louisiana so we'll see what that produces...stay tuned. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook*.

*Goose Hunting* - Fog was the ticket confusing geese coming off the roost this morning with guests of HiTek Concrete taking a 23 bird strap. Afternoon ducks are on the agenda but these boys are toast. I walked into the kitchen at 3:00 AM this morning to find them still in the great room chomping at the bit, no sleep. That's certainly doing it the hard way. Follow us on *Instagram*

*Crane Hunting* - These wiley birds have been skirting our fields of late but made a mistake this morning for guests of the Gamberi party. Near limits hit the ground with a couple of exceptional mounters to compliment a Tundra Swan on the wall. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*Night Vision Hog Hunting* - We've been running 100% over baited locations and we were lucky to have some customers gift us some of the backstraps. Grain fed wild hog is just outrageously good on the grill with mixed veggies and of course, bacon...LOL.

We would like to thank everyone for making us a top destination on the mid-coast. We've got some great specials running for the Spring from wade to boat fishing, get your dates on the books by January 31st and get ready to relax and have a great time.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes
*
Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.

*Spring Wade Fishing Special *

Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code TROPHY2COOL!

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It *HERE*

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal *- Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Happy New Year!*

From all the staff at Castaway Lodge, we're wishing you and yours a Happy New Year!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Countdown to 2018!


----------

